# HGVC Grand Waikoloa or Kings Land-when is the inventory dump?



## princesslayla (Jul 13, 2012)

looking for first week of November 2013....when should I start stalking RCI? Ha!


----------



## GregT (Jul 13, 2012)

princesslayla said:


> looking for first week of November 2013....when should I start stalking RCI? Ha!



I'd start stalking -- they did do a deposit a couple months ago, not sure what is still there???

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2012)

Why don't you put in an on-going request?


----------



## princesslayla (Jul 13, 2012)

Thought about an ongoing search BUT I already exchanged for the Bay Club and had to pay that fee, so I dont want to pay another fee for the search if it is not necessary. Was thinking about releasing Bay Club ONLY if I knew I could get one of the other Hilton properties...


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2012)

princesslayla said:


> Thought about an ongoing search BUT I already exchanged for the Bay Club and had to pay that fee, so I dont want to pay another fee for the search if it is not necessary. Was thinking about releasing Bay Club ONLY if I knew I could get one of the other Hilton properties...



Do you know that ongoing requests are filled FIRST, so it's a much more likely way to get the exchange?  If you don't get it, you won't lose the exchange fee.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 13, 2012)

princesslayla said:


> looking for first week of November 2013....when should I start stalking RCI? Ha!



There was a bulk deposit in April for 2013. There is often a bulk deposit around April/May. Last year I booked about 5 weeks in advance for 2012. Don't know if there is availability left but you have to start an ongoing search if someone cancels. Good luck!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 13, 2012)

They already put the inventory for 2013 into RCI and it is long gone. 

I booked November and saw inventory for all of the Big Island places. 

What is wrong with the Bay Club?  Only reason NOT to take BC is that you are pool obsessed and absolutely can't live without the Hilton pool access.  With the complete renovations that took place, I think the Bay Club is now the nicest and largest of the BI units.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sandy Lovell said:


> What is wrong with the Bay Club?  Only reason NOT to take BC is that you are pool obsessed and absolutely can't live without the Hilton pool access.  With the complete renovations that took place, I think the Bay Club is now the nicest and largest of the BI units.



Well said


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jul 14, 2012)

How does HWV know where you're staying?  We recently stayed at KL and used the pools all the time over there.


----------



## princesslayla (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks so much for the replies. In 2008 we stayed at the HGVC Waikoloa Beach resort before Kings Land opened...and I think we have the "old" Bay club units stuck in our head! If it truly is up to par with the newer units then maybe I will just stay with Bay club I read very mixed reviews on tripadvisor.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2012)

MikeinSoCal said:


> How does HWV know where you're staying?  We recently stayed at KL and used the pools all the time over there.



When you check in to get a wristband you have to provide room number and they check registration print out.  KL guests are allowed to use the pools at no cost, BC guests must pay for the wrist band.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jul 14, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> When you check in to get a wristband you have to provide room number and they check registration print out.  KL guests are allowed to use the pools at no cost, BC guests must pay for the wrist band.



...and if you've already confirmed the Bay Club, use the extra exchange fee you would have paid to switch to one of the other resorts to buy the wristband if you're so inclined.  I wouldn't bother trying to switch - the recently updated Bay Club units are beautiful.  

See here:  http://thebayclub.hgvc.com/pages/ModelUnitPhotos.htm


----------



## topdog (Jul 21, 2012)

*Pool access*

I'm thinking of going next year.  How much are the wristbands for daily or full week access to the hotel pools, please?


----------



## GregT (Jul 21, 2012)

princesslayla said:


> thanks so much for the replies. In 2008 we stayed at the HGVC Waikoloa Beach resort before Kings Land opened...and I think we have the "old" Bay club units stuck in our head! If it truly is up to par with the newer units then maybe I will just stay with Bay club I read very mixed reviews on tripadvisor.



We were just at Kings Land and visited the Bay Club units and were very very impressed with them.   The new renovations are terrific and they are well appointed.  If you've stayed there before you already know they are big. Huge.  Much larger than most timeshares.  

I agree with other posts - if you already have one reserved I would keep it and enjoy it since the bulk has come and gone. 

Good luck and tell us what you do!

Best

Greg


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 21, 2012)

princesslayla said:


> Thought about an ongoing search BUT I already exchanged for the Bay Club and had to pay that fee, so I dont want to pay another fee for the search if it is not necessary. Was thinking about releasing Bay Club ONLY if I knew I could get one of the other Hilton properties...



Like Sandy asked "What's wrong with the Bay Club (BC)?  We stayed there in May and liked it a lot.  Waikoloa Beach Resort (WBR) and BC are entwined.  They share each others facilities, such as registration, swimming pools, spas, tennis courts, Business Center, the bar, Restaurant, etc, etc. 

IF you want a lazy river pool (I don't) go for Kings Land (KL).  IF you want to use the Hotel facilities (pool), then go for  KL or WBR, but you still can't beat BC.

If your using RCI, there is a 1-in-4 rule, so if you go back to Waikoloa within the next 4 years, you can't stay there again.  Next time you go back watch for the bulk deposits in April/May and then book KL or WBR.


----------



## Smyrnian (Jul 21, 2012)

*Pools?*

I have no experience with any HGVC property on Big Island, but am always trying to learn more about HGVC and their properties. I don't understand the business about the pools and Bay Club. The link to Bay Club info in this thread--and the HGVC Member Guide--both state there are 2 pools at Bay Club. So why would one be concerned about using a pool(s) anywhere else? Thank you.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 21, 2012)

Smyrnian said:


> I have no experience with any HGVC property on Big Island, but am always trying to learn more about HGVC and their properties. I don't understand the business about the pools and Bay Club. The link to Bay Club info in this thread--and the HGVC Member Guide--both state there are 2 pools at Bay Club. So why would one be concerned about using a pool(s) anywhere else? Thank you.



The Hilton Waikoloa Resort and the HGVC Kingsland resort have super pools.  Bay Club has 2 normal rectangle pools and a couple hot tubs.  

If you stay at Kingsland or Kohala Suites you can use Hilton WR super pool complex, but not so if staying at Bay Club.  There is a lagoon that anyone can use, easy snorkeling for kids, just don't take the green/white bay club towels .

Pool tour

http://www.hiltonwaikoloavillage.com/pools_and_beach/pools.cfm


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 22, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> The Hilton Waikoloa Resort and the HGVC Kingsland resort have super pools.  Bay Club has 2 normal rectangle pools and a couple hot tubs.
> 
> If you stay at Kingsland or Kohala Suites you can use Hilton WR super pool complex, but not so if staying at Bay Club.  There is a lagoon that anyone can use, easy snorkeling for kids, just don't take the green/white bay club towels .
> 
> ...



But, you can also use the pool/spa at the Waikoloa Beach Resort (WBR).  It's fun to go over there (WBR) during happy hour, especially at sunset while sitting on the ledge of the spa/hot-tub sipping a cold one.  Cheap drink specials at WBR, along with food specials also.

If you don't have kids, you won't miss the lazy river pools.  I like to swim laps, so the pool next to our Bay Club Villas unit was great (we miss that unit a lot).


----------

